
Tevis Cup – 100 miles, one day, in mountains, on horseback - Animats
http://www.teviscup.org/
======
Animats
Now with live GPS/satellite uplink tracking.[1]

This is a hard case for GPS -> uplink. Pure GPS, out of cellular coverage, in
mountains. Often the uplinks go out for half an hour at a time.

Stills are coming in from some of the checkpoints, but there's little live
video.

[1] [http://trackleaders.com/teviscup16](http://trackleaders.com/teviscup16)

